# Walmart- "Locked Meat Cages" to prevent theft...



## indaswamp (Feb 15, 2022)

Wow...
Walmart Has Started Putting Steaks Inside "Locked Metal Cages" To Keep Shoplifters From Taking Them


----------



## motocrash (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## sandyut (Feb 15, 2022)

wow...


----------



## bill1 (Feb 15, 2022)

I used to wonder how Amazon (et al) could survive with a biz model of hand-delivering your goods when Walmart (et al) is convenient for all to get to, but uses the economies of scale for "delivering the goods".   The great equalizer may be theft.  It may be cheaper to hand-deliver things, with zero theft, than to efficiently distribute them, and have half of them stolen.  The "smash and grab" gang thefts get all the attention but there's plenty of individual shop-lifting too.  Talk about a breakdown in trust.


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 15, 2022)

The price of beef is most likely the cause of an increased steak theft. I shop at a discount chain and rarely see steak prices under 
$11‐$13/lb. Even when they go on sale for $9/lb, I'm not buying. Friggin' 85/15 ground chuck is rarely under $5/lb. 

Chicken and pork tastes fine.


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 15, 2022)

First Tide
Now deja vu "Where's the Beef?"


----------



## xray (Feb 15, 2022)

Good luck finding an employee to unlock a steak for you! Sad times we live in.


----------



## negolien (Feb 15, 2022)

I am paying $24 a lb for rib eyes at safeway where I live. I think the overhead of a physical store will never beat internet done by a conglomerate. That being said crime is out of control and gets passed onto the consumer. Add to that the supply chain issues due to covid and over seas issues. Then top that off with pete buttlicker the bain of Notre Dame and South bend running the transportation department and WALLAA instant inflation.


----------



## motocrash (Feb 15, 2022)

xray said:


> Sad times we live in.


Well, here's a 1973 take on the world we live in....


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 15, 2022)

motocrash said:


> Well, here's a 1973 take on the world we live in....


That is scary


----------



## Bytor (Feb 15, 2022)

motocrash
 you just made me feel real old


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 15, 2022)

They should lock the thieves in cages instead


----------



## Nefarious (Feb 15, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> They should lock the thieves in cages instead


Problem is the world we live in.  They are afraid to go after them because they might sue you.  As an example at Home depot, people can walk right out of the store with 100ft of 16/2 wire and the employees are not permitted to stop them.  They had to lock it in cages to stop, same as walmart, and if the price is high enough the employee will walk you to the checkout with them carrying the product, to make it harder to steel.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 15, 2022)

Nefarious said:


> Problem is the world we live in.  They are afraid to go after them because they might sue you.  As an example at Home depot, people can walk right out of the store with 100ft of 16/2 wire and the employees are not permitted to stop them.  They had to lock it in cages to stop, same as walmart, and if the price is high enough the employee will walk you to the checkout with them carrying the product, to make it harder to steel.


Sad for sure. I miss America


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 15, 2022)

Heck shoplifting is not even chargeable in some states until its like a $1000. If your ballsy enough to walk out with a stack of steaks and no ones gonna stop ya who wouldnt? And its a crying shame that those of us that work and pay taxes etc are stuck with the bill of this theft.
Jim


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 15, 2022)

Funny how much one election and two years after can make. It’s breathtaking.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 15, 2022)

It's sad when a certain group of politicians get elected and are in charge! Sure glad I live in a flyover state! If that shit happens here there would probably be customers  chasing people down.  Glad there's still some respect left in the heartland!

Ryan


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 15, 2022)

It's not only happening here in the US. Look at Canada. Push enough people to the breaking point and try to take enough freedoms and eventually "the people" push back and re-take their country. We are on the cusp here in America. Anyway that's pretty much all I have on that topic without getting banned.......FREE THE BEEF, FREE AMERICA!


----------



## pushok2018 (Feb 15, 2022)

Not surprised at all.... This was coming considering what is going on...


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 15, 2022)

I agree 100% Jake.
 It is Just a shame what our past and present veterans have had to endure to have this type of outcome.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 15, 2022)

Winterrider said:


> I agree 100% Jake.
> It is Just a shame what our past and present veterans have had to endure to have this type of outcome.


It is indeed. I'm a combat vet. There are plenty of us fed up. Told my wife the other day I and many others carry the motto....."Break glass in case of war". Everything will be ok


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 15, 2022)

I for one hope truckers do the same as they have in Canada! Shut everything down. But if they do I'm sure it will be the same as medical workers...were heroes last year but vilified this year for not getting a shot.

Ryan


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 15, 2022)

It’s all about pain vs punishment. For example, if I steal a snickers candy bar (boy do I love snickers) and the penalty for stealing that snickers is a slap on the wrist. Really an actual slap on the wrist, thats not much pain at all. But, that snickers bar really satisfied me. Will I steal that snickers bar again? What do you think?

Our Criminal Justice System is a joke.


----------



## daspyknows (Feb 15, 2022)

But its OK for white collar criminals to loot banks and steal from the government? A Snickers is $2 but a government grift is millions.  Corruption and crime should be prosecuted regardless of amount.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 15, 2022)

daspyknows said:


> But its OK for white collar criminals to loot banks and steal from the government? A Snickers is $2 but a government grift is millions.  Corruption and crime should be prosecuted regardless of amount.


I agree. I will say though as to not condone the behavior of the blue collar or no collar criminals......the lesser of two evils is still evil.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 15, 2022)

daspyknows said:


> But its OK for white collar criminals to loot banks and steal from the government? A Snickers is $2 but a government grift is millions.  Corruption and crime should be prosecuted regardless of amount.


Never said that. Its about, let the punishment fit the crime.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 15, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> They should lock the thieves in cages instead


^^^^^This^^^^^^
And they need to start with the criminals at the top that stole the election. Think of the message that our leaders are sending... It is o.k. to steal.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 15, 2022)

Yep...


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 15, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> ^^^^^This^^^^^^
> And they need to start with the criminals at the top that stole the election. Think of the message that our leaders are sending... It is o.k. to steal.


Like I said. Everything will be ok. There is a breaking point. Plenty of people to take our country back after it hits


----------



## daspyknows (Feb 15, 2022)

yankee2bbq said:


> Never said that. Its about, let the punishment fit the crime.



A kid stealing a $2 candy bar is more likely to serve time than a politician making $500k insider trading or falsifying financial statements and avoiding millions in income taxes.  Please tell me which crime is properly treated.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 15, 2022)

daspyknows said:


> A kid stealing a $2 candy bar is more likely to serve time than a politician making $500k insider trading or falsifying financial statements and avoiding millions in income taxes.  Please tell me which crime is properly treated.


I don't think anyone disagrees that everyone should be held accountable......don't steal $2 candy bars and you'll be ok. Easy to buy a Snickers if you have a job


----------



## Nefarious (Feb 15, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> ^^^^^This^^^^^^
> And they need to start with the criminals at the top that stole the election. Think of the message that our leaders are sending... It is o.k. to steal.


I thought this was about cooking, and not your political agenda?


----------



## negolien (Feb 15, 2022)

Just gonna leave this alone lol got some commie, criminal and gropin joe defenders popping up here not gettin into it.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 15, 2022)

daspyknows said:


> A kid stealing a $2 candy bar is more likely to serve time than a politician making $500k insider trading or falsifying financial statements and avoiding millions in income taxes.  Please tell me which crime is properly treated.


Ill also say everyone who makes a little money isn't doing that. Maybe the elite but my wife is a pretty successful realtor and I'm medically retired from the army. We pay around 30+% of taxes a year because she is considered self employed. You don't want to know our tax bill. But we pay it and move on to the next year just a little poorer from it. Most others do the same


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 15, 2022)

negolien said:


> Just gonna leave this alone lol got some commie, criminal and gropin joe defenders popping up here not gettin into it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't be that guy or this will get locked


----------



## Nefarious (Feb 15, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Don't be that guy or this will get locked


Why not, it has nothing to do with why I come here.  I already know more then I want to.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 15, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Don't be that guy or this will get locked



Time for that to happen anyway Jake. This got way out of hand in a big hurry, this ain't the place for that stuff.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 15, 2022)

daspyknows said:


> A kid stealing a $2 candy bar is more likely to serve time than a politician making $500k insider trading or falsifying financial statements and avoiding millions in income taxes.  Please tell me which crime is properly treated.


Your not getting it bud.
Its all about pleasure vs pain.
If the pleasure out risks the pain, then its worth it.
The whole snickers bar was an example.

And don’t forget to smoke that cheese!


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 15, 2022)

Nefarious said:


> Why not, it has nothing to do with why I come here.  I already know more then I want to.


We can still be friends.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 15, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> We can still be friends.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 15, 2022)

Who needs a hug?
Come on in…let Uncle Yank Yank give you a hug while I shred some meat:


----------



## daspyknows (Feb 15, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> I don't think anyone disagrees that everyone should be held accountable......don't steal $2 candy bars and you'll be ok. Easy to buy a Snickers if you have a job



Don't steal from banks, the government or commit while collar crime either.  Stealing $500,000 from the government via tax evasion should be prosecuted more severely than stealing a $2 candy bar.  Somehow it seems you think stealing a candy bar is a bigger issue.  Why would that be?


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 15, 2022)

daspyknows said:


> Don't steal from banks, the government or commit while collar crime either.  Stealing $500,000 from the government via tax evasion should be prosecuted more severely than stealing a $2 candy bar.  Somehow it seems you think stealing a candy bar is a bigger issue.  Why would that be?


You read me wrong. I think stealing is stealing. But everyone who does it should face the justice


----------



## Nefarious (Feb 15, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> We can still be friends.


I don't care what your political leanings are.  I'm about to sit down for dinner and will respond later


----------



## daspyknows (Feb 15, 2022)

yankee2bbq said:


> Your not getting it bud.
> Its all about pleasure vs pain.
> If the pleasure out risks the pain, then its worth it.
> The whole snickers bar was an example.
> ...



I completely get it bud.   Its about dismissing crimes from those who have while throwing those who do not have in jail.  Nothing to do with pleasure or pain.  I am not condoning petty theft but I am of the belief crimes are prosecuted for reasons that have nothing to do with the severity of the crime and certain individuals are committing crimes because they feel they are above the law.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 15, 2022)

daspyknows said:


> Don't steal from banks, the government or commit while collar crime either.  Stealing $500,000 from the government via tax evasion should be prosecuted more severely than stealing a $2 candy bar.  Somehow it seems you think stealing a candy bar is a bigger issue.  Why would that be?


Personally I think we should all pay  the same tax percentage whether we make 20k a year or 200mil a year. Would give lower earners incentive to make more and everything would be fair


----------



## daspyknows (Feb 15, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> You read me wrong. I think stealing is stealing. But everyone who does it should face the justice



I have not read you wrong.  Crime is crime but the kid stealing a candy bar needs to get put in a cage but the rich guy needs a slap on the wrist.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 15, 2022)

"Ok....whole stole the lid to this can of worms? Fess up....and put it back." <sarc>


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 15, 2022)

And there comes the class envy, face palm. It’s everywhere now a days. Theft is theft, and I hate thieves, and liars too, btw.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 15, 2022)

daspyknows said:


> I completely get it bud.   Its about dismissing crimes from those who have while throwing those who do not have in jail.  Nothing to do with pleasure or pain.  I am not condoning petty theft but I am of the belief crimes are prosecuted for reasons that have nothing to do with the severity of the crime and certain individuals are committing crimes because they feel they are above the law.


Thats cool bud.
What type of smoker you got?


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 15, 2022)

But, if you cook the stolen steak from frozen, is it better? Asking for a friend.


----------



## daspyknows (Feb 15, 2022)

yankee2bbq said:


> Thats cool bud.
> What type of smoker you got?



Horizon 20" Marshal Smoker  http://www.horizonbbqsmokers.com/backyard-smokers-1/20-marshal-smoker


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 15, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> But, if you cook the stolen steak from frozen, is it better? Asking for a friend.


Well, now they will have to cut it into little pieces to get it through the mesh....kabobs would be the way to go.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 15, 2022)

daspyknows said:


> Horizon 20" Marshal Smoker  http://www.horizonbbqsmokers.com/backyard-smokers-1/20-marshal-smoker


You got a nice UNIT bud!


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 15, 2022)

Now I can't stop thinking about wrapping a ribeye in caul fat............call it "cage steak".


----------



## mr_whipple (Feb 16, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Wow...
> Walmart Has Started Putting Steaks Inside "Locked Metal Cages" To Keep Shoplifters From Taking Them


I noticed the article was written by Tyler Durden. Fight Club?


----------



## JC in GB (Feb 16, 2022)

Came here to read about meat theft and got a blast of political garbage for my trouble.  Keep it on Parler or Facebook.  This is not that kind of forum.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 16, 2022)

yankee2bbq said:


> It’s all about pain vs punishment. For example, if I steal a snickers candy bar (boy do I love snickers) and the penalty for stealing that snickers is a slap on the wrist. Really an actual slap on the wrist, thats not much pain at all. But, that snickers bar really satisfied me. Will I steal that snickers bar again? What do you think?
> 
> Our Criminal Justice System is a joke.


How do you keep the peanuts from getting stuck in your teeth?   

Ryan


----------



## boykjo (Feb 16, 2022)

This thread is getting off track and politics are creeping and people are not being nice. Its not far from being locked or deleted let's keep it more on topic.
Thanks and have a great day
Boykjo


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 16, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> How do you keep the peanuts from getting stuck in your teeth?
> 
> Ryan


I always carry a piece of 2x4 with me for floss.

And yes, lets get back on topic.

I agree, lock your meat up, to prevent price increases.


----------



## mneeley490 (Feb 16, 2022)

There was an article yesterday about a business that is suffering so much loss from shoplifting, that they are considering imposing a 1% surcharge on their customers that *actually *pay for their goods. I can sympathize, but I don't think that's the right way to go about it. (I know, most other places just jack up the prices w/o telling you why.)

73 year old grandmother foils shoplifter


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova (Feb 18, 2022)

They no longer prosecute nor even arrest shoplifters around these parts.
Hard to believe I know.
Walk into Walmart and help your self to a big screen.


----------

